# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  cijara

## thomasson

hola alguien ha visitado ultimamente el embalse de cijara?, necesitaria saber como se encuentran sus aguas respecto a la claridad.
un saludo

----------


## Mosquero

Pues hay varias fotos del pantano en el foro...pero vamos, al rico chocolate a la taza.
Yo no voy desde Enero, ya estaba tomado entonces y ahora mas tomado aun.
Por cierto, si vas desde embarcacion cuidadin, cuidadin que te puedes llevar un susto, mucho tronco flotando y con el agua tan tomada no se ven bien las zonas inundadas con poco calado.
Toca esperar, pero hay que ver el lado positivo, si los de la CHG nos se ponen a soltar como locos, tendremos un buen año de pesca y el pantano estara precioso esta primavera.

----------

